# Updating email list



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I am updating the club email list, so far I'm only missing one member email (Rosa Sauceo). 
Remember that the list that I have is from members that have paid their 2013 dues. Please PM me if you didn't receive a email.

Alex


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

to my knowledge, Rosa is only on FaceBook now....never even see her on fishbox any more


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so that what you where doing. cool.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone knows Tim Loggins (screen name Hhunter)?
He's email is not working.
Also I would like to include former members to the list, just pm me.
Niko could you send me your email?


----------

